# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  اجماعات النووي دراسة مقارنة (؟)

## أشرف بن محمد

اجماعات النووي دراسة مقارنة (؟) 

السؤال: هل يوجد دراسة استقرائية، عنيَت بدراسة إجماعات النووي رحمه الله، كتلك التي عنيت بإجماعات ابن عبد البر ...



وإن شئتم التباحث حول:

موارد الإجماعات عند الإمام النووي رحمه الله

فهو أمر حَسَن؛ فإنَّ الأمور بصدورها ...

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

من الموارد:

كتب الشافعي، والمزني
الإجماع، لابن المنذر
الإجماع، لابن حزم
كتب القاضي عياض
كتب ابن عبد البر
محمد بن نصر
ابن جرير
الماوردي
المحاملي
إمام الحرمين
البيهقي
أبو حامد 
الخطابي
القاضي عبد الوهاب المالكي
....
وهلم جرا

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

النووي محقق، وليس مجرد ناقل للإجماع ...

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

النووي لا يَعتد بخلاف الشيعة، ولا بخلاف داود

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

النووي مـمَّن يُعتدّ بنقله لإجماعات أهل العلم ...

ولكن السؤال: هل انفرد النووي بنقل إجماعات ؟

----------


## رمضان أبو مالك

> النووي مـمَّن يُعتدّ بنقله لإجماعات أهل العلم ...
> 
> ولكن السؤال: هل انفرد النووي بنقل إجماعات ؟


جزاكم الله خيرًا أخي الكريم / أشرف .

وأود أن أسأل سؤالًا : 
أولًا : ليس لي دراسةٌ في جمع أقوال الإمام النووي - رحمه الله - ، ولكنِّي سمعتُ دعوى تتردَّد بين بعض طلبة العلم ؛ وهي : إن الإمام النووي - رحمه الله - متساهلٌ في نقل الإجماع !! 
فهل هي صحيحة ، أم فيها مجازفة ؟!
بارك الله فيك .

----------


## العيدان

ثمت رسائل علمية متعددة في المعهد العالي للقضاء بالسعودية حول إجماعات النووي

----------


## محمد العبادي

وهناك أيضا مقولة تترد أحيانا وهي أن الإمام النووي كثيرا ما ينقل الإجماع ويقصد به إجماع الشافعية ، ولكن عند نظري وجدت أن هذا غير صحيح فعندما يقصد الشافعية يقول أجمع أصحابنا أو نحو ذلك، أما الإجماع فيقول أجمعت الأمة أو أجمع المسلمون أو أجمع من يعتد بهم .....إلخ فلا أدري من أين خرجت هذه المقولة ؟؟ نرجو اتوضيح لمن بحث المسألة .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أقول ما بدا لي، إلى حين أن يوافينا الأخ الفاضل العيدان بما عنده ...

النووي رحمه الله إما: 
- ناقل عن غيره من أهل العلم، وبهذا المسلك تبرء الذمّه ... 
ثم إنه قد يوافِق المنقول عنه، أو ينقده على نهج المحققين، وهو منهم، وعند حصر موارده، يمكن تتبع مصادره ...
- وإما أن يذكر ما نما إليه علمه، وأحاط به سمعه، واستفرغ فيه وسعه ...، وهو من باب قول ابن المنذر: (أجمع كل من نحفظ عنه من أهل العلم).

أما دعوى أن النووي عليه رحمة الله (متساهل في نقل إجماعات أهل العلم) 
فهي شنشنة نعرفها من أخزم
وإن تبرعنا بالرد عليها، فنقول اختصارا:
عند دراسة مسألة معينة:
الأصل الإذعان لإجماعات أهل العلم، واستفراغ الوسع في تتبعها، وفهمها على الوجه. 
ثم دراسة: هل توافقت أقوال أهل العلم المعتنين بنقل الإجماع، أم اختلفت.
وعند الموافقة، فلا كلام ...
وعند الخلاف، فالمسألة محل بحث ودرس ...
ولا يردّ على الناقل دعواه، إلا بما ينقضها نقضا صحيحا سالما من كل بأس ... 
ثم يقال:
هل أردتم أن النووي متساهل فيما ينقله عن غيره، أم فيما ينشئه من قوله ؟
فإن كان الأول، فقد ظلمتموه ... 
وإن كان الثاني، فما أنصفتموه ...
فإنه في الأول ثقة ضابط عدل، وفي الثاني مجتهد، وأدنى نصيبه أجر ...
ويقال لمَن رمَى أهل العلم بالتساهل - وقد تساهَل -، هل عندكم من علم فتخرجوه لنا ...
أبالاستقراء حكمتم، أم بقول المحققين استندتم ؟
أم الغاية عندكم أمثلة جمعتموها، وطرتم بها كل مطار ؟ 
ويصدق عليكم قول القائل:
رمتني بدائها وانسلت

----------


## أبو نور السعداوي سعيد

*بعد الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله،
فقد عرف عن الإمام النووي رحمه الله تعالى أنه مجتهد فتوى في المذهب الشافعي وليس من أصحاب الترجيح في الخلاف العالي بين المذاهب الأخرى ولكن هذا لا يدل على عدم معرفته بالمذاهب الأخرى، ومن تصفح المجموع علم أنه من العلماء الربانيين ويستحق لفظ فقيه بحق، فالمجموع عبارة عن موسوعة فقهية مقارنة لا تقل عن المغني في الفقه الحنبلي فقد ذكر كلام الشيرازي في المهذب ثم عقب عليه بشرح المصطلحات ثم بشرح الحديث شرحا حديثيا للإسناد والمتن وذكر العلل والقول حول الرجال من جرح أو تعديل ثم الشرح الفقهي وذكر أقوال علماء الشافعية والترجيح بين أقوالهم (مدرسة العراق ومدرسة خراسان) ثم ذكر الخلاف بين الشافعية والمذاهب الأخرى ويرجح ما يراه موافقا للدليل وله في ذلك اختيارات معروفة تخالف المذهب الشافعي.*

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا

قال النووي رحمه الله في «شرح مسلم» (6/114):
(لا يجوز تفسير الحديث بمـا يخالف الإجماع).اهـ

----------


## شتا العربي

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم

الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله كان قد تكلم في نهايات كتاب (آداب الزفاف) عن مسألة الإجماعات

أما النووي رحمه الله فقد رأيت له بعض الإجماعات (ربما رأيت إجماعا أو اثنين) لم يصح فيها الإجماع فعلا لكن إجماع أو حتى خمسة لا يمكن أن يؤخذ منها قاعدة فالأمر بحاجة لاستقراء.

خاصة وأن حكاية الإجماع على ما لم يُجْمع عليه قد يقع فيها بعض أهل العلم وقد كنت وقفت على بعض أمثلة في هذا لابن عبد البر وابن قدامة
المهم أن لا يكون هذا هو الأصل في الشخص أو الغالب عليه

شكرا لكم ... بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## ابوسفيان المقدشى

حبذا لو تم طرح امثلة على ان النووى متساهل فى نقل الاجماعات حتى  يتم مناقشة ذلك الامر ثم يصار الى تفنيده اواثباته
وشكرا

----------


## ابوسفيان المقدشى

سانقل هنامسالة حكى الامام النووى فيها الاجماع ولكن راى بعض المعاصرين عدم صحة الاجماع فيها الا وهى مسالة
                 نجاسة الدم المسفوح
قال الامام النووى مايلى
والدلائل علي نجاسة الدم متظاهرة ولا أعلم فيه خلافا عن أحد من المسلمين الا ما حكاه صاحب الحاوي عن بعض المتكلمين انه قال
هو طاهر ولكن المتكلمين لا يعتد بهم في الاجماع والخلاف علي المذهب الصحيح الذى عليه جمهور اهل الاصول من اصحابنا وغيرهم لاسيما في المسائل الفقهيات م2 ص7 55 حسب الشاملة
فى هذا النقل الحكاية على الاجماع فى نجاسة الدم وان الامام النووى يعلم ان اهل الكلام يرون انه طاهرولكن خلافهم غير معتبر
فى الفقه لفساد اصولهم وان خلافهم مبى على اتباع الهوى
فارى ان ينطلق النقاش فى مثل هذه المسالة مثلا وليس هى بالضرورة حتى نقف هل الامام النووى متساهل فى نقل الاجماع ام لا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

(( الإجماع عند الإمام النووي من خلال شرح مسلم ))
رسالة ماجستير في أصول الفقه
للباحث/ علي أحمد العميري الراشدي

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ومن النتائج التي توصل إليها الباحث في رسالته:
أن النووي رحمه الله من الأئمة المعتبرين في نقل الإجماع لموافقته لهم وعدم شذوذه عنهم.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل


وأسأل الله تعالى أن يستعمل أحد الفضلاء في رفع هذه الرسالة مصورة

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

قريبا إن شاء الله

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

اللهم قرِّب أبامالك من كل خير ...

في انتظارك - دون عجلة - شيخنا العزيز

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

تفضل يا شيخنا الفاضل:
المجلد الأول:
http://www.archive.org/download/alnwwi/3537p1.pdf
المجلد الثاني:
http://www.archive.org/download/alnwwi/3537p2.pdf

صفحة التحميل:
http://www.archive.org/details/alnwwi

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جـزاكَ اللهُ عن حُسنــاكَ خيـرًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكان لكَ المُهَيمِـنُ خَيـرَ راعِـي
فقـد قصَّـرتَ بالإحسـانِ لفظـي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كمـا طَوَّلتَ بالإنعـــامِ باعـي
فدُمتَ، ولا بَرِحتَ مـدى الليالـي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سَعيـدَ الجَـدّ ذا أمـرٍ مُطــاعِ

----------


## فؤاد بولفاف

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وإيّاك أخي الكريم، فؤاد بولفاف

ثم إني استفدت من هذا الموقع
http://library.imamu.edu.sa/
عدة عناوين لمجموعة من الرّسائل العلميّة، حول الإجماع عند الإمام النَّووي رحمه الله، ولكن بالبحث في قسم: "الفهرس الآلي"، تظهر مشكلة في صفحة نتائج البحث، فيبدو أنّ هذا القسم "محصّن" ضد إظهار نتائج "حرّة آمنة مرنة" ...

----------

